# Fighting Weeds in the Vegetable Garden



## sista4liberty (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're battling weeds such as dandelion and chickweed, there's another way to get rid of them that's even better...EAT THEM!  They are full of nutrition and are good for you.


----------



## barb_east (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm planning to eat some dandelions this year


----------

